# WTB Bulova Accutron II, Precisionist



## Ventura

*WTB Bulova Accutron II, Precisionist*


View Advert


Hi I would like to buy a Bulova watch with the UHF movement. I already have their Moon watch, I would like a three hander please.




*Advertiser*

Ventura



*Date*

23/10/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£175



*Category*

Wanted


----------

